# Need self defense school in Texas



## Pappy Geo (Dec 5, 2002)

This an email from a friend of mine, does anybody have any ideas? 

Geo 
couleeone@aol.com 


George: 

I was thinking of getting my 30 year old son a gift certificate for Xmas 
so that he could learn some self defense as he was never in the 
military. Any suggestions on the best type of martial art that teaches 
street fighting from the get-go with no philosophy or dress 
requirements? I would like to find a school/instructor near his house so 
it would be easy for him to attend. He lives in a suburb between Dallas 
and Fort Worth, Texas- Lewisville- so a school near Lewisville, Farmers 
Branch, Grapevine, Los Colinas, Coppell , or Northwest Dallas would be 
good, if you happen to know of a particular school/instructorin that 
area for the recommended martial art. 

Hope you had a great Thanksgiving! 

Ed
_________________


----------



## modarnis (Dec 5, 2002)

Here is a list of TX instructors under Guro W. Hock Hoccheim.  Hock has blackbet rank under Remy and Ernesto Presas.  His teaching curriculum is excellent.

Mark Lynn in Fort Worth is a nice guy, skilled martial artist, and good instructor

Hope this helps



TEXAS 

   CQC Group, Jeff Allen, Denton, Jallen@unt.edu 

          Jeff Laun (multi) CMA, north Dallas,  972-395-2589   GRLaun@juno.com 

          Lynn Newby-Fraser, (PAC) north Dallas  972-395-2589  GRLaun@juno.com 

          Francisco Sanchez Zambrano, (multi) Ft Worth fsz@earthlink.net  817-594-8130     

          Dean Goldade, (multi and Kajukenbo) Austin,  512-218-9646  

          Mark Lynn, (multi and Filipino) Ft Worth,   Mlynn@dellepro.com     817- 498-7631 

          Clay "Claymore Mine" Finley, (multi) Flower Mound, 972-724-1955 

          Tom Barnhart, (multi) Corinth,  1-214-228-7163  ratdog@airmail.net 

          Jason Gutierrez- (multi) Denton,  jasong@unt.edu  940-323-8011 

          Kelly Stone, (multi) Princeton,  972-734-2821 kellyredfive@aol.com 

          Jeff Evans, (UC) Ft Worth, swellcat@myrealbox.com   817-847-6035 

          Richard Linebaugh, (multi) Sweetwater,  915-235-4282  linebaugh@att.net 

          Anthony Ogden, (multi) Longview, 903-757-4491 caogden@excite.com 

          Todd Compton, (multi) San Antonio, 210-690-8342 Tcompton@hdrinc.com 

          Jeff Hill, Austin, (multi) 512-689-5045  jjabit@earthlink.net 

          Eddie Posas, (multi) Duncanville, 972-291-9883  Donnieposas@dotplanet.com 

          Thom Lolley,  (multi) Dallas/Forney(214) 564-1463 tlolley@dallascounty.org 

          Michael Evans, (multi) Meridan, 254-435-6878


----------

